# 2002 M3 Gtr



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

Just leafing thru a mag here, I came across a bio on the 2002 M3 GTR which will be availble this year (it now being 2002!) in Europe. The M3 GTR will be a street version of the ALMS racer. Car includes carbon fiber body panels, decontented interior to keep the dry weight under 3000 lbs, race lowered suspension, 19" wheels, 6 spd tranny, twin plate clutch, etc, etc, etc. And last, but by no means least - a V8 engine. The ALMS car produces 450hp. But due to noise and emissions, the M3 GTR has this power reduced to 350hp. 

Cost? $225,000. Since I hear BMWCCA has approved their rebate program for M cars this year - hey, its affordable!

I don't get it. A standard M3 has 333hp, and goes for ..er...about $50,000? Why on earth would you get this car?? I suppose you could buy it for the track....

Opinions please!


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

$225,000 and it doesn't even have a stereo ...

But seriously, it weighs about 1350 kg and has an alloy V-8 engine. 350hp is probably enough!

Patrick


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

$225,000 is too much for a BMW. There're other beasts to buy for that amount of money.


----------



## dannyxi (Dec 24, 2001)

Maybe it's collectable and the reason why BMW even consider putting the GTR street-version is just to fulfill the requirement to complete in ALM.

The weight-power ratio is much much better than the regular M3 and I am sure it improves a lot even it has 350hp "only".

Sorry but it is not for sale in USA.










Look at the wing.....did BMW got the "idea" from ACS? 

Danny


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

That's an interesting car for sure. I've read a comparison between a stock M3 and M3 GTR on Nurburgring. GTR version was running the laps 31 seconds faster than its brutha. And in motorsports it's hell of a lot of time


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

Yes, it is fast, but "Oh my", what a fantastic price. Who needs a house anyway?
Mike


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

dannyxi said:


> *Maybe it's collectable and the reason why BMW even consider putting the GTR street-version is just to fulfill the requirement to complete in ALM.
> *


Now that you mention it, this is probably the reason they're offering it. I believe this was the same deal for the M1. And since these cars are pretty much a one-off, very collectible. Just need to be the Sultan of Brunei to afford one!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*For that kind of money...*

I would rather buy this Opel Astra V8 (if touring cars are worth this much).

V8 400bhp, 6 speed sequential, etc, etc. And looks outrageous too.


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: For that kind of money...*



Akakubi said:


> *I would rather buy this Opel Astra V8 (if touring cars are worth this much).*


I heard Opel is thinking of selling these to the public. Can you imagine??


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

...'course then there the McLaren...but then this car is a whole other dimension...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: For that kind of money...*



geomax said:


> *
> 
> I heard Opel is thinking of selling these to the public. Can you imagine?? *


Yes, but it will still be an Opel. Worst car I have ever had the pleasure of owning, i.e., 1996 Opel Vectra 2.0 16V. Made me think that GM really sucks ...

Patrick


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

*I read an article...*

in the Autocar (UK) about the test drive of this beast. The car was tuned down a bit so that the reporters don't crash it before the public sees it. 

They commented that the car was beastly, but not very uncomfortable. The most annoying part was the noisy gearbox. The car behaved on the streets, but they were afraid to push it in the wet.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Cost really isn't the issue. I'm sure BMW could really care less. They must sell them to satisfy requirements.

2003 BMW M3 V-8: BMW Motorsport will build a limited number of V-8-powered GTR street cars to satisfy homologation requirements, permitting BMW to campaign eight-cylinder cars in the American and European Le Mans Series. 
http://www.motortrend.com/future/2003.html


----------



## BB330i (Dec 22, 2001)

BMW shoehorned a couple of V8’s in a couple of sedans to compete in the Le Mans series. They stretched the homologation rules to the max. They kicked ass. the competitors cried foul, the end.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

jw said:


> *Cost really isn't the issue. I'm sure BMW could really care less. They must sell them to satisfy requirements.
> 
> 2003 BMW M3 V-8: BMW Motorsport will build a limited number of V-8-powered GTR street cars to satisfy homologation requirements, permitting BMW to campaign eight-cylinder cars in the American and European Le Mans Series.
> http://www.motortrend.com/future/2003.html *


Yup. You're right. I was scrolling down to see if anybody would provide the right answer before jumping in.

BMW has to sell a few GTR cars to satisfy homologation, just so Porsche stops whining.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd buy a Z8 before I spent money on a GTR...


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *I'd buy a Z8 before I spent money on a GTR... *


You could prolly pick up two Z8s for the cost of the GTR. Quite honestly, if I was going to spend over 200k for a car, it would not be a BMW.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

jw said:


> *
> 
> Quite honestly, if I was going to spend over 200k for a car, it would not be a BMW. *


Agree!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Well, the people who buy these cars don't worry about the cost. Like the LTW they will be snapped up by racers and a few collectors. If I had the cash I'd get one.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Haus! Get back to work! 

Incidently guys, it was In-d-haus's fault why I'm addicted to BMW now...he let me drive his 1992 525 with 180,000 plus miles on it for a week-end while he borrowed my truck...ever since that fateful day, I've loved BMWs..


----------

